# Slippe in Heiligenhafen



## Otto Zier (6. November 2006)

Moin Skippers,

mein Stürmänn und ich wollen vom 11.11 - 15.11. in Heiligenhafen festmachen um von dort aus tägliche Trollingtouren zu starten.Der Hafen wurde ausgewählt weil es bei Käppen Plambeck den besten gebackenen Heilbutt gibt. Hat schon mal jemand dort geslipt? Soll ne Holzkonsole sein. Unser Boot: Karnic 2250/ 7 x 2.50/ ca. 1700 Kg + Volvo. Boot schwimmt, Volvo nicht. Wer ist denn sonst noch in dieser Zeit in der Gegend? UKW? Handy? oder sogar im Hafen?#h 
Grüsse
Ozitroll


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

ich war da noch selber nicht slippen ....
hab bisher nur im slipführer ( hört sich ja schön 2-deutig an  )
vom BAC gelesen, das die slippe da nich sooo der Hit sein soll ;+
würde sonst die in Großenbrode empfehlen oder die in Burgtiefe, die sind top !


----------



## Otto Zier (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Wenn das Ding in Hh. morsch ist bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, aber der HEILBUTT!


----------



## der Berufsfischer (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

.....


----------



## Laksos (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

Der Berufsfischer hat Recht!

Wenn du dort mit dem von dir angegebenen Boot slippen würdest, würde dein Volvo wohl auch schwimmen. 

Das Ding ist sicher nur was für kleine Jollen oder wirklich ganz leichte Angelboote. Alles andere wäre mir da zu gefährlich. Ich würde lieber auf die von HD4ever angegebenen Alternativen ausweichen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

#d    so wie ich die "Anlage" in Erinnerung habe,könnt ihr dat vergessen.
Also in Orth / Burg / Grobro slippen und das Boot überführen und `nen Wasserliegeplatz im Hafen von Hh mieten.



Uli


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

slippen geht bestimmt ... aber wohl mit nem 7m Boot ne andere story ...
zur Not kannst ja anderweitig slippen und ihr macht dann halt ne kleine "Heilbutt-Überführungsfahrt" könnt ja trotzdem dort den Liegeplatz nehmen |kopfkrat
sooo weit ist das ja auch nicht zu den anderen slippen ...


----------



## Otto Zier (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin,
ich danke Euch für den regen Erfahrungsautausch. Wir werden dann wohl in Grobro slippen.|wavey: 
Vieleicht hört oder sieht man sich.
Allseits schöne Tage auf und am Wasser.
Team Blue Marlin


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2006)

*AW: Slippe in Heiligenhafen*

na dann berichte ja mal von euren Touren mit schönen Bilderns :m
will am 11. auch los - aber werd diesesmal Richtung Norden fahren und mit nen paar anderen boardies rausfahren ...
Grobro sieht mich dann wieder wenn ich Mitte Nov Urlaub habe |supergri
Viel Erfolg !


----------

